

A C++ Christmas card / love letter - jimmaswell
http://codepad.org/8FDBTqGg

======
jimmaswell
Endianess-dependent, unfortunately. It'd be nice if there were a way to check
that didn't take up too much space to detract from the brevity needed. Any
ideas?

